# Superior Natural Gas Fireplace DVST-CMNS



## eiblanco (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello All-

I just bought a house built in the early 2000's with a Superior Gas Fireplace model DVST-CMNS.  I have looked all over the internet for the manual for this fireplace but cannot find it.  At some point during its life the pilot assembly was replaced with an incorrect part.  I am trying to find the manual or at least the part number for the pilot light assembly.  Does anyone have a manual or a part number?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 10, 2021)

https://www.allpartsinc.com/media/attachments/products/Superior_DVR6_OM.pdf


----------

